# who likes my new sig?



## JacobReaper (Aug 31, 2007)

Girls Bravo yaya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol, just figured i'll show,


----------



## Lee79 (Aug 31, 2007)

I Like it did you make it yourself.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 31, 2007)

very kewl i like it


----------



## DJJoker (Aug 31, 2007)

Just being very picky here.

I would move the "lightburst" effect a little to the left as it is washing out her face slighty.

Other than that it is nice


----------



## dice (Sep 1, 2007)




----------

